#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Which  college is better?

## senthilkumar999

i want to  compare   2  engineering  colleges   one is amritha school of engineering  ettimadai coimbatore
andthe other is*International Institute of Information Technology*





 Hyderabad



 since the entrance exam dates fall on the same day 

 can any one guide me?        ----- sharan swarup





  Similar Threads: MCA College in Ghaziabad My college Hi u can ask any of gsksjti college to me its a medium college no placements pls dont choose it but teaching is good College office Automation project and College result generation project MPEC- Maharana Pratap Engineering College , KanpurMaharana Pratap Engineering College, Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------


## PIYUSHNIT

Iiit hyderabad  definetely  in  my  opinion

----------


## akireperry

College is great place to get better education and useful to make our future bright. According to me its depend on person that which type of education, degree, services, facility needs in college and after they can decide college for their education.

----------

